# Renting Hyatt



## C30NY (Jun 5, 2013)

Is there a dedicated website or section where Hyatt Owners rent their points?  MY family is looking to travel to a Hyatt (still undecided on location) and trying to find an owner that is looking to rent.  

Any tip or advice is appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## MaryH (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a Hyatt yahoo group but it is not that active.

Easiest way to get a reservation in popular locations are 6 months before.  Shorter than that can be spotty except for places like Pinon point, Wild Oak, etc.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 5, 2013)

*Rentals*

There is a rental section on TUG.  Also, red week.com has available Hyatt units for rent.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 5, 2013)

*Redweek*

Redweek.com is one word.


----------



## C30NY (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.  The classified board doesn't work because we are unsure of where we want to go, cost of points, how many someone may have, Etc...

Also, it appears red week charges a membership fee to contact sellers.  I was hoping there was more of a disboards (Disney site) but for hyatt


----------



## MaryH (Jun 6, 2013)

C30NY,

http://bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart.pdf
gives you points value for different season and size for different properties.  Highlands Inn is basically higher points i.e. their 1bdrms are all premier so cost the same amount of points as 2bdrm elsewhere.   Some properties are only 2bdrms.  

if you have restricted window to travel, you can see likely range of points you would need to rent.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Where to find Hyatt rentals*

Try Redweek.com and TUG Rentals.  Hyatt point system is good for reserving with points at other resorts.  You could look for any Hyatt for rent ad and see if the owner has points available.

6-9 months ahead is best for planning.  Some points may be available just 60 days ahead.  You might need a rental agreement 61+ days ahead to grab the inventory exactly 60 day release.

Good luck


----------

